
Can 3-D Save Hollywood? - peter123
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123751033980990723.html#mod=rss_whats_news_technology
======
jamesbritt
Has anyone seen any of the new crop of 3D films?

Are the results good?

~~~
noonespecial
Speaking for "Journey to the Center of the Earth."

The plot was weakened substantially by the preoccupation with 3d; To the point
that watching the 2d version seems goofy. The 3d effect itself was much better
than the old days, the color was not distorted because they used polarization
and not color shift to create the effect. You still have to wear dumb looking
cardboard glasses.

Its still not "real 3d". Its just a multiplanar effect. Not being able to "see
around" objects in the depth of field, to me completely ruins the 3d illusion.
If you don't hold your head perfectly still, the world seems to come apart in
a most distracting way. I couldn't stop thinking of "Shadow of the Beast". :)

In short, 3D 1) Makes the plots of movies suck. (even more) 2) Creates just
enough of an strange planar quasi-3d effect to be distracting. 3) Still
requires dorky glasses that make you feel 12.

Fine for a 10 minute amusement park attraction, but _will not_ "save
Hollywood".

~~~
crowbar
I don't know. I saw Coraline in the theaters in 3D and am pretty sure I would
of liked it just as much in the 2D-Glasses. As for the dorky black glasses, I
just like pretending I'm Buddy Holly while walking around the theater.

But I do agree it's not going to save Hollywood. If they thing William Castle-
esque stunts are the only thing getting people to the theater, it'll only lead
to more problems in the future.

